# Incra Twin Linear vs. newer LS fences?



## deltaguy49 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I am curious to hear opinions about the Incra router fence positioners. Does the older Twin Linear fence have any advantages or disadvantages when compared to the new style positioners using lead screw technology? Thanks very much for any advice or suggestions you can offer.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a Twin Linear that I bought several years ago, and still use it regularly. I also have a TSIII table saw fence that was pre LS on my 1023 Griz with a Wonder fence and I would hate to think of doing without either. I have replaced the toothed blocks on the Twin Linear, and regularly adjust and calibrate it (annually). The same with the TS III. Since I have not converted the TS II to LS technology; and I don't think that you can convert the Twin Linear due to the adjustable split fence; I can't speak about the LS technology. I am happy with what I have. Go on the Incra website and download the manual for the Twin Linear. It will tell you a lot about the fence, and all of its advantages. I do not know why Incra quit producing this fence years ago. From what I can tell, the LS technology is just a different way to achieve the accuracy and repeatability that is a hallmark of Incra products. All I know, is that if Incra produces it, then it is 1st class and I would buy again if I needed a TS or router table fence system.


----------



## deltaguy49 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for weighing in about this. I haven't been able to find any good comparisons of the two Incra systems, i.e. one with the lead screw and the other with the toothed racks. But, based on your experience of having to replace the toothed blocks on your twin linear, could it be that this design was susceptible to wear more so than the later improved design using the lead screw? Unless the older positioner is used a great deal, it is likely not an issue for most users. Incra seems to be real good at tweaking their product designs to make them better, even though the amount of improvement may not be noticed much by the hobbyist user. For those who use them more, perhaps the improvements are worth it. But, they don't show up on the used market often, unless the owner becomes disabled or deceased. I take that to mean once they are purchased new, the owners rarely if ever upgrade. In itself, it's a powerful testimonial to the quality of the Incra product line, regardless of age.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I am convinced they changed the design to save on mfg costs. I too do not think there is any advantage of one over the other although I do like the micro adjustment dial on my older design.

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

It seems extremely similar to my LS system.

I found the twin linear manual here: http://www.incra.com/manuals/twinlin.pdf

The manuals for the newer stuff is available here: http://www.incra.com/product_manuals.htm

It looks to me like the twin-linear could do all the same things with similar ease.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Deltaguy49: To clarify, I have only replaced the blocks once in the 15+ years that I have owned it. Not that much wear for my use IMHO. If you have a chance to buy the Twin Linear used for a good price, you can't go wrong with it. But then, that is just my opinion, and I could be wrong.


----------

